# Never know what you will catch on a camera!



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

DanP said:


> View attachment 368273


Nice .


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

DanP said:


> View attachment 368273


That's top shelf for sure. I've had some cameras soaking since late October. I hope that we can capture something half as cool as that.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Great pic Dan. That cam captured a wonderful pic, frame worthy.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Great Pic, Thanks for Sharing !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice pic. 
We just saw a pair last Saturday at a friends folks house. We've heard the pair was showing up every evening for a couple weeks. We know this elderly couple too and the 4 of us decided to go visit them. This couple live in a nice house on a point on a lake, big windows all along the lakeside. Sure enough, just before dusk, one comes slowly flying through. Then the other about 5 minutes later. Both about 50 ft away


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

That is awesome


----------



## joe dirt (Jul 3, 2010)

Great pic


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Very cool.


----------

